# محمد( النبي الكذاب ؟ ) , إله الإسلام ( الوحش ؟ )



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (24 أكتوبر 2011)

وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ
رؤيا يوحنا , الأصحاح 20 , العدد 10
هل : النبي الكذاب = محمد ؟؟
و الوحش = إله الإسلام ؟؟
وإن كان لا .. فمن المقصود بالنبي الكذاب و الوحش ؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*إله الإسلام بالنسبة للمسيحية وهمي وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يكون = الوحش*


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> إله الإسلام بالنسبة للمسيحية وهمي وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يكون = الوحش


أعلم بذلك عزيزي ..
ولكن .. هل من الممكن أن يكون الحش الذي يشير إليه الأنجيل ( وهمي كإله الإسلام )... لأنني بعد أن تأملت كثيرا .. وجدت أن أقرب وأنسب لقب يمكن أن نطلقه على إله الإسلام هو " الوحش "
فما رأيك أخي ؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> وإن كان لا .. فمن المقصود بالنبي الكذاب و الوحش ؟؟


*النبي الكذاب ..هو " محمد نبي الاسلام " بلا شك.*
*الوحش ..هو صاحب لسان التجديف الاعظم علي الله و علي مسيحه ..و هذا هو بكل وضوح " امة الاسلام نفسها "*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ
> رؤيا يوحنا , الأصحاح 20 , العدد 10
> هل : النبي الكذاب = محمد ؟؟
> و الوحش = إله الإسلام ؟؟
> وإن كان لا .. فمن المقصود بالنبي الكذاب و الوحش ؟؟



انا لي راي اخر راي شخصي

ان النبي الكذاب هو نبي سوف يخرج من اسرائيل في فترة الضيقه العظيمة التي مدتهال 7 سنوات

والوحش هذا هو ضد المسيح سوف يظهر في فترة الضيقه العظيمة سوف يساعده النبي الكذاب في حكمه

كل ما حارب لاهوت المسيح هو ضدالمسيح

 ولكن
 هذه الايه تحدد شخصيه معينه سوف تظهر في نهاية الزمان


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (25 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا لي راي اخر راي شخصي
> 
> ان النبي الكذاب هو نبي سوف يخرج من اسرائيل في فترة الضيقه العظيمة التي مدتهال 7 سنوات
> 
> ...


شكرا لردك المنطقي و الجميل أخي الكريم 
ولكن ..
هل هناك آية في الكتاب المقدس تشير إلى النبي محمد أو إلى الإسلام بالتحديد على أنه كاذب ؟؟


----------



## michel i (25 أكتوبر 2011)

[هل هناك آية في الكتاب المقدس تشير إلى النبي محمد أو إلى الإسلام بالتحديد على أنه كاذب




الكتاب المقدس  لم يذكر عن اله مكه باي شئ, لا من قريب او بعيد. تجد اسم محمد في قران مكه فقط


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بالطبع الإنجيل لم يذكر محمد نهائياً و لكنه وضح أن هناك نبياً كذاباً سيلقى فى بحيرة النار و الكبريت و أعتقد أنه بدون شك محمد الذى أضل الكثيرون و أغواهم و بسببه يحدث القتل و التدمير و الإرهاب فى العالم كله و هذا هو تنبؤ الإنجيل كما يتنبأ دائماً و تصدق نبؤاته.
فتجدون أنه قيل أيضاً فى الإنجيل "تأتى ساعة _فيها يظن كل_ من _يقتلكم_ انه  يقدم خدمة لله" 
و هذا أيضاً ما نراه و نعيشه الأن.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> شكرا لردك المنطقي و الجميل أخي الكريم
> ولكن ..
> هل هناك آية في الكتاب المقدس تشير إلى النبي محمد أو إلى الإسلام بالتحديد على أنه كاذب ؟؟



لم يذكر الكتاب المقدساسماء ولكن تنبا عن الانبياء الكذبه بعد مجي السيد المسيح

إنجيل متى 24: 24

لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ، حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضًا.
إنجيل متى 24: 11

وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.
رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 1

أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.
إنجيل متى 7: 15

«اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ!


----------



## fredyyy (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*يقول الكتاب *
التثنية 29 : 29 
*السَّرَائِرُ* *لِلرَّبِّ* إِلهِنَا *وَالمُعْلنَاتُ لنَا* 
وَلِبَنِينَا إِلى الأَبَدِ *لِنَعْمَل* بِجَمِيعِ كَلِمَاتِ هَذِهِ الشَّرِيعَةِ». 
​ *لنا المعلنات الموجودة في المكتوب *

*لكن ليس لنا أن ُنقر بشئ لم يذكره الكتاب *

*لأن الرب لو أراد ذِكر إسمه ... لذكر ... لكن حين يصمت الكتاب عن شئ لابد أن لا نجتهد في التفسير *

*إن الوقت ... وقت العمل بوصايا الرب ... أنقذوا المُنقادين إلى القتل ... نمد يد المعرفة للضالين *

*كل ما يهمنا في الموضوع ... أن نهايتهم في بحيرة النار والكبريت *

*وهذا يُحملنا المسئولية تجاة المخدوعين بكذبهم ... لينالوا الحياة الأبدية *
رؤيا يوحنا 20 : 10 
وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ *طُرِحَ* فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ،
*حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ*. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. ​


----------

